# Monitor während Boot erkannt, danach nicht mehr



## TheMarburn (10. Oktober 2017)

*Monitor während Boot erkannt, danach nicht mehr*

Hallo zusammen! 

Ich habe folgendes Problem: 

Wenn ich meinen PC starte, wird das Mainboardhersteller-Logo etc. noch auf dem Hauptbildschirm (Dell U2515H). Dann kommt das Windows-Symbol und der Anmeldebildschirm erscheint auf dem zweiten Bildschirm, während der erste schwarz wird und kurz danach in den Energiesparmodus wechselt. 
Bei Windows ist dann im Anzeigebildschirm nur der zweite Bildschirm sichtbar. Wenn ich den ersten Bildschirm aber ausmache, höre ich den klassischen Windows-"Gerät wurde entfernt"-Sound (wie wenn ich zB einen USB-Stick entferne). 

Eine Aktualisierung (bzw. Neuinstallation) des Grafiktreibers hat leider nicht geholfen, genauso wenig die Suche nach Windows-Updates. 

Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich noch machen könnte? 

Schon einmal vielen Dank im Voraus!

Mein System: 
Zotac 980Ti Amp Omega 
i7-6700K 
Asus Ranger VIII
Corsair Vengeance 16GB 3200-16 LED
Samsung Evo 850 - 250GB 
Western Digital Blue 2TB


----------



## True Monkey (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Monitor während Boot erkannt, danach nicht mehr*

Nvidia Systemsteuerung (rechtsklick Desktop) - Anzeige - mehrere Anzeigen einrichten 

sollte helfen


----------



## TheMarburn (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Monitor während Boot erkannt, danach nicht mehr*

Hi! 

Erstmal danke für deine Antwort! 

Unter der NVidia-Systemsteuerung "Mehrere Anzeigen einrichten" sehe ich leider nur den zweiten Bildschirm... 

Beste Grüße!


----------



## blu-skye (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Monitor während Boot erkannt, danach nicht mehr*

Dann schalte ihn wieder ein - Spaß 

Sind beide Monitore an der Geforce angeschlossen oder etwa die eine am Mainboard?


----------



## TheMarburn (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Monitor während Boot erkannt, danach nicht mehr*

Es sind beide direkt an der Grafikkarte direkt angeschlossen...


----------



## nikon87 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Monitor während Boot erkannt, danach nicht mehr*

Hast du schon mal versucht den Monitor der jetzt nicht mehr geht einzeln zu verwenden ob er dann noch reagiert? Wie sind die Monitore angeschlossen (HDMI, DP, DVI, VGA)?


----------



## TheMarburn (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Monitor während Boot erkannt, danach nicht mehr*

Der Monitor, der nach dem Boot nicht angesteuert wird (Dell), ist bei der Grafikkarte am Displayport, am Monitor selbst über den MiniDisplayport angeschlossen. 

Der andere läuft über den HDMI-Anschluss. 

Wenn ich nur den Dell anschließe, zeigt er auch kein Bild. Es kommt immer noch das Windows-Logo mit dem "Ladekreis" darunter, dann der Anmeldebildschirm und der Screen wird nicht mehr angesteuert... Bzw. der PC muss den noch irgendwie erkennen, da er ja das "Gerät entfernt"-Geräusch abspielt, wenn ich den Dell ausschalte bzw. das "Gerät angeschlossen"-Geräusch, wenn ich den Monitor wieder einschalte. 

Ich habe keine Ahnung, wo das Problem ist und bisher auch nicht über Suchmaschinen eine Lösung finden können...


----------



## nikon87 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Monitor während Boot erkannt, danach nicht mehr*

Vielleicht einfach falsches Eingangssignal am Monitor eingestellt? Wäre zwar dann komisch, dass er noch das Boot-Logo usw anzeigt aber wer weiß...
Ist der Aufbau neu oder hast du den schon länger in Nutzung und das Problem ist jetzt "plötzlich" aufgetaucht?
Haben beide Bildschirme die gleiche Auflösung oder unterschiedlich?


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Monitor während Boot erkannt, danach nicht mehr*

Mal den Dell an den HDMI Kabel des anderen Monitors geklemmt?


----------



## TheMarburn (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Monitor während Boot erkannt, danach nicht mehr*

Ich hatte die Grafikkarte kurz aus dem System entfernt und danach wieder eingesetzt und alles wie gehabt verkabelt. Ich meine mich aber dunkel zu erinnern, dass ich sowas schonmal hatte (wobei ich mich nicht erinnere, wie ich das damals gelöst habe). 
Der Dell läuft bei 2560x1440, der andere (BenQ) 1920x1080. 

Das Eingangssignal kontrolliere ich später, wenn ich heim komme, wobei ich das eigentlich nicht geändert habe. 
Ich werde den Dell dann auch mal ans HDMI-Kabel anschließen. 
Die Resultate werde ich dann natürlich weitergeben!


----------



## TheMarburn (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Monitor während Boot erkannt, danach nicht mehr*

Das Eingangssignal hat gestimmt. 

Zum HDMI-Kabel Umstecken: 
Habe das Kabel in den Dell-Monitor gesteckt und der Rechner hat einen Neustart ausgeführt. Es kam kein Signal am Dell an. Dass ein Neustart durchgeführt wurde, habe ich erst beim Zurückstecken an den BenQ gemerkt. Habe das ganze noch 1 oder 2-mal versucht und dann kam die Windows-Starthilfe. Danach wurde der Dell angesteuert (über das HDMI-Kabel). Habe dann nochmal auf mDP umgestellt und es kam wieder nichts an. Habe auch andere DP-Kanäle bei der Grafikkarte ausprobiert und bekam dasselbe Ergebnis. 
Nachdem ich das HDMI-Kabel nochmal zum BenQ zurück und danach wieder an den Dell gesteckt habe, hat der PC versucht, einen Neustart zu machen. Es erschien allerdings nicht einmal das Mainboardhersteller-Logo, der PC hat sich einfach aufgehängt. 
Der Reset-Knopf am Gehäuse hat nicht geholfen, sodass ich die Power-Taste gedrückt halten musste. Danach habe ich den PC gestartet und schreibe gerade über den Dell, der mit dem HDMI-Kabel betrieben wird. 

Das klingt alles nicht wirklich "gesund" muss ich sagen. 
Kann ein Kabelfehler so einen harten Absturz verursachen? Das DP / mDP-Kabel hatte ich die ganze Zeit über am Dell belassen.

Wobei mir gerade einfällt, dass ich nach dem Wiedereinsetzen der Grafikkarte eigentlich für einen Moment alle Bildschirme fehlerfrei betreiben konnte. Danach habe ich nur meine alte Tastatur gegen eine kabellose ausgetauscht. Mich würde aber wundern, wenn das die Fehlerquelle wäre...


----------



## TheMarburn (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Monitor während Boot erkannt, danach nicht mehr*

Hallo zusammen!

Habe das mDP-Kabel ausgetauscht, jetzt funktioniert wieder alles. 

Damit hat sich das Problem dann wohl erledigt! 

Vielen Dank euch allen!


----------



## blu-skye (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Monitor während Boot erkannt, danach nicht mehr*

Glückwunsch 

Immer wieder lese ich von defekten DP Kabel...
Ich selbst war ich auch schon mal betroffen.
Sind heutzutage die Kabel soo schlecht, ich meine, ein VGA oder DVI Kabel war nie kaputt gegangen.
Vielleicht sind aufgrund der vielen Einzelnadern die Querschnitte so klein gehalten, dass sie auf das viele hin und her biegen nicht ausgelegt sind (?)

Die Kabelhersteller sollten, um die Qualität vergleichen zu können, die Querschnitte und Material in den technischen Daten mit angeben.


----------

